# What Color Is My Pony?



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll take a guess at sorrel with a flaxen mane and tail and some sabino tossed in.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree with Red Gate.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yup, I'm seeing the same thing, red (Chestnut or Sorrel, whichever you prefer to use.) with flaxen and what could be Sabino.

I absolutely do not see champagne.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Does he have dark on his lower legs above the white markings? He could be silver bay.
Here are a couple of examples:


















The black points are diluted to gray, and the mane and tail (usually black on a bay horse) are diluted as well.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would agree sorrel with chrome. He is darling !!


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Sorrel


----------



## PonyHunter (Apr 6, 2015)

He looks Like my Haflinger! Might he be part Haffy? 

My Vote goes to Flaxen Chestnut. 

Gotta love those blondes!!


----------

